# CFD provider with best margins rates?



## jiggy (8 September 2009)

Does anyone know if any providers beat cmc margin deposits?

thanks


----------



## smijo (21 September 2009)

IG Markets have just lowered their margins, still not as good as CMC's 3% margins for the top 20 but their range of shortable stocks is at least comparable to CMC and I find IG alot lot better.


----------



## kam75 (21 September 2009)

Would'nt touch CMC if they were free buddy.


----------



## MACD (22 September 2009)

I use IG.  They are very good.  I would never use CMC as they are market makers and this is a high risk.  You may think that their margin is lower, however their spread and prices will definitely go against you (IMO).


----------



## joslad (22 September 2009)

I've just been looking at IG Markets and ran their demo today.

A couple of things I noticed was that there does not appear to be market depth or course of sales screens.

Is that correct?  

Maybe it isn't in the demo ...  anyone?

cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (22 September 2009)

jiggy said:


> Does anyone know if any providers beat cmc margin deposits?
> 
> thanks




Jiggy,

what's with the need for paper thin margins, are you in a hurry to blow up your account?

low margins are a trap champ


----------

